# Verbindungsaufbau Beckhoff CX 9010-0001



## Gerri (19 September 2011)

Hallo, wie kann ich eine Verbindung mit mienem Notebook zu einen CX9010 ohne DVI Schnittstelle aufbauen (über LAN)?


----------



## gloeru (19 September 2011)

Mit Windows Remote Desktop (Start -> ausführen -> "mstsc"). Die IP-Adresse ist 192.168.1.1 (Zumindest bei den CX5020)

Du must die IP deines Rechners anpassen. Z.B. 192.168.1.2


----------



## Gerri (20 September 2011)

Nein das mit der fixen IP is ein Gerücht. Mit einem anderen Notebook klappt die Broadcast Search funktion. Der einzige unterschied der mir hier einfällt ist auf mienem Notebook (das keine Verbindung aufbauen kann) die R2 Version von TwinCAT installiert ist.


----------



## hodde (20 September 2011)

Hallo Gerri,
die CX90xx unterstützt keinen RD. Dafür hat Beckoff ein Programm mit dem Namen CERHOST (sollte angehängt sein). Das arbeitet dann aber fast wie ein RD. Die IP des CX musst du aber in jedem Fall wissen.
Bei mir läuft das ohne Probleme.
Gruß 
Hodde


----------



## Ghosty (20 September 2011)

Hallo,
du brauchst nicht unbedingt die IP-Adresse. Die Verbindung kannst du auch über die Mac-Adresse aufbauen. Schau dir mal den Beitrag an. Sollte so auch Funktionieren.

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=41515

Gruß


----------



## Gerri (21 September 2011)

ich verstehe nur nicht warum broadcast search nicht klappt. cerhost hat einmal funktioniert, dannach auch nciht mehr...


----------



## Ghosty (21 September 2011)

Hallo,
Funktioniert der Verbindungsaufbau über die Mac-Adresse mit dem CERHOST nicht mehr? Bei der erstmaligen Suche über den System Manager solltest du den nicht Verwendeten Ethernet-Port am CX deaktivieren. Weis zwar nicht genau warum, aber dadurch hat der Verbindungsaufbau mit dem System Manager bei mir immer Funktioniert. Vielleicht hilft dir das ein wenig weiter.


----------



## stb_abe (21 September 2011)

Wenn du die UPnP-Benutzeroberfläche(Universal Plug and Play = dient zur herstellerübergreifenden Ansteuerung von Geräten (Stereoanlagen, Router, Drucker, Haussteuerungen) über einhttp://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_Protocol IP-basierendes Netzwerk, mit oder ohne zentrale Kontrolle durch ein Residential Gateway. Es basiert auf einer Reihe von standardisierten Netzwerkprotokollen) und Datenformaten.) aktivierst, erhälst du im Netzwerk den gewünschten CX Teilnehmer (im Netzwerk). Die "Weboberfläche" des CX90xx kann über das Gerät geöffnen werden. IP-Adresse und Status können angeschaut und geändert werden. 
Mit dem CERHOST und der angezeigten IP-Adresse kannst du dich einwandfrei verbinden.

Hast du nur ein Notebook und die Steuerung CX90xx oder hast du dazwischen einen Router. Wenn du einen Router dazwischen hast, kannst du die Teilnehmer auf der Weboberfläche des Routers anschauen.

Die Steuerungen sind normalerweiße alle auf DHCP eingestellt, wenn sie aus dem Werk kommen.


----------



## stb_abe (21 September 2011)

Schalte mal die Windows-Firewall auf deinem Notebook aus!!! 
Versuche danach erneut den Broadcast Search.


----------



## -ASDF- (24 November 2011)

Ghosty schrieb:


> Hallo,
> du brauchst nicht unbedingt die IP-Adresse. Die Verbindung kannst du auch über die Mac-Adresse aufbauen. Schau dir mal den Beitrag an. Sollte so auch Funktionieren.
> 
> http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=41515
> ...



Und wenn das nicht funktioniert ???


----------



## -ASDF- (25 November 2011)

Ich habe es jetzt mit allen mir bekannten mitteln probiert jedoch finde ich die CX nicht...
Weder mit direkter Verbindung noch über Router.
Netscan auch nichts.
LEDs:
PWR:grün
Lan1:grün/blinkend
HDD:grün


----------

